

Electromagnetic Wave: Hacker festival on an East German fishing vessel in London - jonty
https://www.emfcamp.org/wave?hn=Hello

======
jonty
We'll be installing a reprise of the absurd internet connection some of you
may remember from Electromagnetic Field, a smaller version of the badge, and
we have a starship simulator in a caravan.

Links to the network connection/badge from last year:

[http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/27143646219/emf-camp-the-
site-a...](http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/27143646219/emf-camp-the-site-and-
networking)

[http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/28558155390/revealing-tilda-
our...](http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/28558155390/revealing-tilda-our-camp-
badge)

Oh, and we still have some lightning talk slots free if anyone is interested.

------
aidos
Oh cool, looks interesting - out of town unfortunately.

Completely OT but that's the boat they used for the disastrous Bloc weekend.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVX32i806Aw>

------
MJ11
If you ever asked "How can I trap as many hackers as possible in a confined
space of unclear legal jurisdiction?"

This is your answer.

~~~
viraptor
I don't expect it to actually move from the harbour, and that's definitely
under the uk jurisdiction :)

------
tlarkworthy
No camping :( where we gonna stay?

------
ranyardm
looking forward to this, emf was awesome, emw should be great.

